# Mercury 9.9 hp will not stay running



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Went to Mosquito for 3 days, first thing the first day the motor stalls out and wouldn't re-start.
Never ever had a problem with this motor.

I put a new hose and squeeze bulb on before going. My old one wouldn't get hard...was mushy all the time. NOW the new one is too. 

Any ideas where I could be loosing the pressure?

Also the inside of the lid on the motor? Foam all around on the inside was crumbling at the touch of the finger.
My son stuck his finger into the carb throat and there's some in there too (Foam crumblies crap)
I'm going to take the carb off and clean it inside and out

But I remember that squeeze bulb getting hard or at least firm as you squeeze it. Ideas wanted as to how to trouble shoot this.

Please and thank you. 

Total newbie to outboards.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Send me a picture of your tank 440-453-0909


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Terry:
Did you vent the gas tank? That got me a couple of times on that motor. The vent on the filler cap does not work and you need to loosen the entire cap about a half a turn.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds like Jim may have owned that rig before and has some 1st hand knowledge. But if loosening the fuel cap doesn't work here's a few things to check.

You probably did but just thought I'd mention...when you replaced fuel line and bulb, is the arrow on the bulb pointing away from the fuel tank and towards the mtr?

Also, if there is debris in the carb throat, it's good you are taking apart and cleaning. Pay particular attention in making sure the small valve, and valve hole in carb body that the float attach's to is good and clean. If it were mine, since you're already there, I'd put a new float in it if you've never replaced it.
A bad/sinking float or a float valve that can't close all the way due to debris will cause the bulb not to get hard cause the fuel just passes straight through the carb.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

If your bulb is not getting hard then your float is stuck open or is set wrong on the carburetor. Most likely have a piece of something stuck in the seat and not allowing the needle to seal in the seat once the bowl fills up with gas to the right level. Could also be a bad needle or seat.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

EyeCatchEm, I can PM you a photo...I have an old flip cell phone so I'll have to take a pic and upload it.

Thanks everyone for your replies!!

Hey Jim P., yes that was the first thing I tried. I always loosen the cap now and then during the day...just in case.

The rebuild kits for these are a bit pricey for me at the moment. I'll take it apart and clean everything out and re-try it.

It's been an awesome motor from day 1!! Never ever had a problem with it. I put new plugs in every spring too.

We shall see, and I'll let ya-all know what I find.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just so you know. A primer bulb will only get hard and stay hard when you pump it up with the engine off. Once the engine starts the bulb does nothing other than allow fuel to flow through it. It will feel "mushy" since it is not holding pressure against anything. Remember, the engine is sucking the fuel through the bulb. If it will not get hard at all while pumping it up, you have an air leak somewhere, a bad check valve in the bulb or even an issue in the engine fuel pump or carb. But your initial report sounds like a carb blockage.


----------

